

Your Choices Matter (Alumni Reflection for the The Exonian) - ajaymehta
http://ajayumehta.com/your-choices-matter-alumni-reflection-for-the

======
dataisfun
andover grad here :) Nicely written!

------
chatmasta
Doin' big things... -miles

